# Verschlüsselung



## melmager (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin glaube ich zu doof zum Suchen :-(

jeden falls suche ich eine Möglichkeit einzelene Files zu verschlüssel mit einem Password.

Solle man einen ist doch einfach , aber alles was ich so finde verschlüsselt das Dateisystem

aber das kann ich nicht brauchen da ich files via ftp verschieben möchte und die sollten schon vor dem Tranport über das böse Web  verschlüsselt sein

am besten kommandozeilen tool


----------



## RedWing (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mit gpg und symetrischer Verschlüsselung?

```
gpg -c datei
```

sollte es tun. Für weiter Optionen zu gpg oder Informationen über asymetrische Verschlüsselung (private/public key Verfahren), siehe 
	
	
	



```
man gpg
```
.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2008)

http://www.gidf.de 

Bcrypt


----------



## Sinac (9. Februar 2008)

Mit TrueCrypt geht das auch, da kannst du dir einen verschluesselten Container erstellen der zwar intern ein Dateisystem enthaelt und gemountet werden kann, aber wie eine normale Datei kopiert etc. werden kann.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Februar 2008)

Oder Sourceforge fragen:
AxCrypt
Neocrypt

Encryption tools gibt es unglaublich viele.


----------

